# Pasar de SVHS descompuesto en RGB a conector RCA



## SIE (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola, he comprado una gráfica ati x800 gto y trae una salida tv de 7 pines, el cable que me viene es uno de svhs con tres rca's (azul, verde y rojo), tengo entendido que es para televisión de alta definición, pero a mi no me sirve, necesito convertirlo a un sólo rca.
Ya he probado a hacer un cable de svhs a un rca y no me funciona, así que creo que lo que necesito es convertir esos tres a uno solo, ¿alguien me echa un 'cable'?

Salu2


----------



## SIE (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya está solucionado, he cogido un conector S-Vídeo de 4 pines, corté, pelé cables y uní los dos de vídeo (luminancia y crominancia), uní las dos masas y al otro extremo puse un RCA, funciona a la perfección.

Gracias y salu2


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

podrias poner un esquema de eso plisss, otra cosa podre cambiar de  rgb a svideo y de svideo a rca????


saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ojo, por ahi corren unos euroconectores/scart que llevan conexion de video de 4 pines, esos no funcionan, la señal de video sale en blanco y negro.


----------



## SIE (Mar 4, 2007)

chaky2007, lo que hice fue salir de la tarjeta gráfica -que tiene salida s-vhs de 7 pines- con un conector s-vhs de 4 pines, después uní los dos cables que corresponden a los dos pines que están más juntos (señal de vídeo) y luego uní los dos cables de los pines que están más separados (masas) y soldé todo en un conector RCA hembra, me quedó un cable como este:


----------

